# The makings of some simple deli half sours...



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

....or full sours if you wait 2-3 more days. First cuke pickins' from the garden yesterday morning:



About 15 mins later:



Pounded/mashed a baby cuke, sprig of dill, 3 garlic cloves in the bottom of qt jar, packed rest of cukes in, added 1 TBSP salt 3 TBSP whey over the top, and filled with water. Sitting next to it is a corn/tomato/pepper relish/salsa I threw together the night before to ferment for 2-3 days. The whey can be eliminated by using 2 TBSP salt per qt instead of 1 TBSP.

3.3 litre 'crock' of half sours (store bought cukes) I prepared last week for a small feed we put on for my daughter's second pregnancy 'gender party'-when we were all informed that we're gonna have another granddaughter. (that's three daughters and four granddaughters for me, no boys:



Nothing wrong with a good 'vinegar pickle' now mind you, but I love these 'salt pickles' because they're so quick, easy, fresh, and crunchy.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the directions. They look delicious!


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

I love these salt pickles/veggies, quick and easy w/no mess, perfect for small batches, no heating energy required, keeps in cool storage for months, AND very nutritious, since they've never been cooked all the original vitamins/enzymes are intact, PLUS the extras provided by the lactobacilli that does the fermenting, i.e., probiotic.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

These are the same pickles except that I don't boil the brine or pour hot brine over the cukes; anyhoo, for 'half-sours' - day and a half; 'full-sours' - three days:

Three-Day Salt Brine Pickles...

"Some call them "Three-Day Pickles," I call them "About A Day-And-A-Half Pickles," as I can't wait three days, and they taste great after only 36-hours. They are SO colorful, crispy, and spicy..."


----------

